
Yik Yak pivots away from anonymity, makes handles mandatory - codq
http://www.theverge.com/2016/8/16/12492152/yik-yak-redesign-local-yakkers-status-updates
======
kayla210
My main peeve is them removing the My Herd feature, which allowed you to set a
city/campus as your "home" Herd. You were able to interact with your Herd even
when you weren't in the immediate area. I still had mine set for my alma mater
and loved staying connected with all the going-ons on campus, even when I
couldn't always be there. I work and live in an area that rarely has any new
Yaks pop up, so removing my ability to interact with my Herd from a distance
has really killed this app for me. I can still see the feed for my old Herd,
but no interaction is possible.

When this update first came out, I was thinking it was a bug that I couldn't
upvote or post in my Herd, so I emailed support. I get this canned response
about how that feature was removed, but how there were so many other
"exciting" features to check out then and that I could still Peek at my Herd.
I replied back stating that I was dissatisfied with the update that purported
it was making social media feel "local" again, yet removing a feature that
actually kept people connected. Of course, I get almost the exact same
response back.

